# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Plumton by Crayons

## NeonKnight

Seems I accidently deleted this thread.........GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

A New Featured Map by Crayons! The Wonderful City of Plumton!




> Quote Originally Posted by Crayons
> It's time to put this baby to bed. Thanks to everyone who has been so encouraging in the WIP thread ! On a project this intensive it was a real boost to my incentive to carry on through the boring bits! For those who haven't already seen this along the way, it started as a "doodle" and I've tried to keep it (and the orthagonal view) that way all along.
> It was done with a Wacom Bamboo and Paintshop Pro X and is my first attempt at working in this style so I kept the brush very simple - a 2x2 pixel, hard, "nib" going to 1 pixel at need.
> I'm calling it finished simply because I haven't thought of anything I want to add for a several days. I've added all the stuff I had left on my shortlist and "cleaned" up the text (and grammar I hope). I know there's a lot of whitespace but I like that, and I think it needs it to keep it "light"
> 
> cheers!





Created in: Created in: Software used
Review: This was a spectacular map made by Crayons that initially started as a project for him become re-acquainted with his WACOM TABLET. As a result, over a period of One Month Crayons has created a spectacular isometric map that is chocked full of little interesting bits of humor and hidden treasures that simply compels the viewer to spend many enjoyable hours simply looking at this map and trying and find them all the different goings on about the much like Martin Handford's WHERE'S WALLY? children's picture books. Some of the things Crayons has hinted at to be found in the picture are:

Sleeping guard
Famous bugs
Smugglers
Horse "play"
Mad monk

And many others (perhaps Crayons will one day give us a Full List and Answer key too )

The Original Finished Map Thread can be found here: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...s-A-bit-of-fun

And the WIP Thread may be found here: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...town-of-Prunes

----------


## mearrin69

Definitely well-deserved!
M

Edit: Now I can avoid eating somebody's hat. Whew! Nice work Crayons! I hate felt.

----------


## geamon

Awesome sauce well deserved. I don't mind felt mearrin I  coulda ate the hat instead!!

Edit: Because I wasn't able to rep on your Finished Maps thread I got you here. ZOINK!

----------


## Aval Penworth

Well deserved. I'm impressed how quickly it was awarded!

This is the type of thing that really adds to the guild's body of work as a whole.





> Awesome sauce well deserved. I don't mind felt mearrin I  coulda ate the hat instead!!


So that's what pillowman eats. Makes sense really.

----------


## Avengeil

Congratulations Crayons!

----------


## Crayons

Wow!! Thankyou! As I said, without the consistant support from you guys on the WIP thread I'd almost certainly not have completed this thing!
Sure, I can do a "answers" version. Which is probably the point where you all discover you couldn't find them because the pictures are rubbish!! :Very Happy:

----------


## RjBeals

Cool - I was just browsing your gallery images last night, and stopped on this one for a long time!  So much detail and work went into this - amazing job crayons. You deserve the award.

----------


## Djekspek

Awesome map! my oh my those details.. O.o  ... Well deserved!!

----------


## Quabbe

Well deserved, congratulations!


Q

----------


## Ramah

Two things: I only just noticed that my original comment in this thread must have got deleted when Neonknight had whatever trouble he had. So I'll just say: fantastic map, Crayons. Well deserved award and my hat can remain uneaten. \o/

Second thing, the image at the top doesn't open up into the full sized image, leaving it hard to get a full appreciation for the map when viewed from this thread. So I hope a mod can fix that. This thread doesn't seem to have the replies or views it deserves at the moment and I guess the small attachment could be part of the reason.

----------


## armoredgear7

> Two things: I only just noticed that my original comment in this thread must have got deleted when Neonknight had whatever trouble he had. So I'll just say: fantastic map, Crayons. Well deserved award and my hat can remain uneaten. \o/
> 
> Second thing, the image at the top doesn't open up into the full sized image, leaving it hard to get a full appreciation for the map when viewed from this thread. So I hope a mod can fix that. This thread doesn't seem to have the replies or views it deserves at the moment and I guess the small attachment could be part of the reason.


Definitely need to see the higher resolution file to fully appreciate this map, also awaiting a fix!

----------


## Crayons

You can find the full res version in the "My finished Stuff" link in my sig if you want

----------


## Jaxilon

Yes, this is a very nice piece Crayons. I love all the tiny details showing events going down in the town. Congrats!

----------


## nija12s

I would like to take this opportunity to congratulate Crayons. He has done a wonderful job. The amazing thing about his map is that it has got all the details. Everything is presented so clearly that just a single glance is enough to make out what is conveyed. I hope that he will continue the excellent work in future also.

----------


## Coyotemax

I'm still using it as my desktop background  :Smile:

----------


## mehdi123

thank you for the valuable knowledge and ideas, it was quite a help

----------


## monks

Fantastic work! Love the Plumton map- kinda Where's Wally  :Smile:  The Solur Temple is really interesting as well- lots of attention to detail.

----------


## Kaiser MacCleg

Amazing map. Is that a doughnut I see behind the Temple of Round Things?  :Razz:

----------


## ProneKobra

Wow!! What an astonishing map!!! FANTASTIC WORK HERE!!!

I have bought game modules with maps of towns that have come nowhere close to looking this good. Seriously. Epic.


_May your dice always roll high and your figures never topple._
-Anthony

----------


## Robulous

I love it - delightful! Lovingly drawn and funny too.

----------


## Hyrrow

Wow! That's the reason I keep coming back since a week! You guys are amazing!

----------


## NoelleGhoussaini

This is a really incredible map.

----------


## Vellum

Hey Crayons , this is really a nice piece of work!!  What's next  :Smile:

----------


## Deuce3173

Such a fun & yet classic map. Subtle details are what makes this piece stand out for me.

----------

